# informiert [Schneiderei WotLK Infos & Guide]



## Sharlet (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo liebe Leser,

auf **** findet Ihr eine neue Info-Seite.


*Lehrer, Rezepte, Neuigkeiten, Teppiche, Umhänge, Bestickungen etc. - alles was Ihr über die Schneiderei in WotLK wissen möchtet - zusammengefasst und übersichtlich.

Zusätzlich gibt es einen Guide von 375-450. Tipps und Tricks und vieles mehr!*

~~~~

****

~~~~
Freue mich auf Euren Besuch! Der nächste Guide ist bereits in Arbeit.

Lieben Gruß
Sharlet


----------



## ZAM (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich hätte den Thread ja gern offen gelassen, wenn es nicht nur Werbung für die eigene Seite gewesen wäre. 
http://www.buffed.de/page/97
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=64057


----------

